# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  gaining while cutting ??tren is crazy!!!!!

## freak1

just wanted to update you guys on my contest prep.im 6 wks into my prep and about 4wks in using mast /prop/ tren ace .i started tren ace along side the other compounds at 100mg eod but afterv the 3rd wk i upped my tren to 150 eod cause wasnt really gettin any bad sides except a little insomnia.but basically this is just crazy because im actually lookin bigger and filling out my shirts more and ive beeen cuttin for 6wks already .i def dnt remeber this last prep at this point and only thing diff is i didnt use tren last time.i just cant get over how crazy this is .gettin bigger while losing fat at same time .and i def aint holdin water since ive been running 25mg aroma ed for last 2wks as well.its awesome.just wanted to share my thoughts withu guys.i have just under anther 3 wks of this cut left amd 2wks of this combo of gear.let you guys know how my show goes in cppl wks but i have to say tren is as much if not more than wht guys say about it .wow!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gixxerboy1

what are your stats at now?

----------


## freak1

i dnt weigh myself during my prep but i started my cut at 260.very curious to the end result.will knw it about 2.5 wks when i get weighed day b4 the show .but def seem to be holdin onto alot of mass still

----------


## stpete

Yep, it's the shit! I'll be checking in to see where you end up.

Good Luck

----------


## John Andrew

Good luck mate, I agree tren is awesome stuff. Watch the blood pressure! Good luck John

----------


## hankdiesel

> i dnt weigh myself during my prep but i started my cut at 260.very curious to the end result.will knw it about 2.5 wks when i get weighed day b4 the show .but def seem to be holdin onto alot of mass still


Will you be a shw?

----------


## jpowell

bumping for update

----------


## freak1

srry guys havent been om here in while.prep went good and i placed pretty good after only training for 2.5 yrs.jusat been crusing now on 400 test a wk and 12.5 aromsa ed and gh .gonna be running this prob till my nxt prep in like 5mos and than anther contest cycle of tren mast prop var .but was also thinkin about blasting for 8wks though in between that throwin in somer tren and lowering my test dose than cruising again until my prep.any thoughts???

----------


## OnTheSauce

400 cruise? Dang. Most ppl I know cruise at 250 or 300 for 4 to 6 weeks then blast again

----------


## jpowell

good stuff bro! that cruise is on the high side i agree with that. what are you going for a card? if not id say give your body time to get back to normal.

----------


## Armykid93

> i dnt weigh myself during my prep but i started my cut at 260.very curious to the end result.will knw it about 2.5 wks when i get weighed day b4 the show .but def seem to be holdin onto alot of mass still


holy hell dude 260 is huge. Haha I wanna be there so bad. In the coming years hopefully. How tall are you? Never saw your other thread, sorry.

----------


## freak1

5'10.5

----------

